# Coconut oil safe for pregnant dogs?



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

So I just found out that flaxseed oil is NOT safe to feed to pregnant bitches, as apparently it can case miscarriages  So the coat supplement that I had found that was working so well for my dogs is now out the window.

Several friends have recommended coconut oil as a supplement for the dogs, but I'm wondering if anyone happens to know if it's safe to give coconut oil to pregnant dogs. 

I'm going to ask my repro vet next time I talk to him, but was wondering if anyone here knew for the meantime. I pulled them all off the other supplement I was giving them and I'd like to replace it ASAP with the coconut oil if it's safe so they don't go too long without getting the extra good fats in their diets


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

What about fish oil capsules?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

All I ever did was add cottage cheese to the high end dog food. Works fine for me. Flax gives me severe gas and stomach cramps so I can't eat it.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Well looks like I'll be adding a raw egg to their food and calling it good. My repro vet says there are no studies that he knows of regarding the use of coconut oil for pregnant bitches, so he can't say if it's safe or not. His recommendation - which I agree with - is to err on the side of caution and not risk it.


----------

